

Android Apps: 7% used the free filter, vs. less than 1% for the paid filter - navanit
http://blog.appsvu.com/post/467690846/some-query-statistics

======
mcantor
I would think that few people, if any, open up the Android market thinking, "I
want to find an app that I have to pay for." I would think that most people
begin with "I want to find an app that does _X_ ," and pay for it if it seems
to be worth the money according to ratings, screenshots and reviews. There are
unquestionably free apps out there better than their paid alternatives, so why
would anyone slice it that way?

------
smokinn
_The discoverability is much, much higher for free apps._

 _7% of visitors used the free filter, vs. less than 1% enabling the paid
filter._

The evidence following the statement doesn't seem to support it. If 92% of the
time having a price doesn't affect discoverability how can you possibly say
free has "much, much higher" discoverability?

Not to mention this article commits the same fallacy that large media
companies do when they talk about piracy. Every pirated copy does not
represent a lost sale, same as here where every search filtered by free
doesn't represent a lost sale opportunity. It could very well be that these
people that filter by free would never pay for anything no matter how good it
is.

